# How To build a vaporizer



## hempgrower (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok so I wanted to buy me a vaporizer but shit they are over $100 bucks so I search around the internet and found some info, here is the steps I took to build it, I love it, it probbly does not work AS good but it does the trick for a college student  :

This is what you will need:

 1 Light bulb, try to get the 100w one, the 100w ones seem to be able to resist more heat then the ones that have less watts., Make sure the bulb is clear.
 Regular old scissors
 1 sharp knife (I have the ginsue knife)
 Some tape, the amount depends on how many times you mess up
 Rubber gloves incase you break the glass handling it
 Glass straws or tubes, I used plastic straws because I was to lazy to find anything else.
 Grab a cap from a 500ml or 1/2 litre bottle

Ok, Now the way to put this shit together:
Lets start by cutting the bulb on the lower half, just like the picture below:










Some of those edges are a little rough so sand them down to make them nice and smooth. You can use the knife to do this :






Now take a set of pliers and rip out the wire which makes the lightbulb glow, careful here I broke my first bulb 











Looking to look like something now, take your bottle cap I told you to steal from the bottle depot and try to fit it over the end of the light bulb, if it is to small then go down to the bottle depot again and grab a little bit bigger of a cap. If it is to big that is fine, we will customize it. Take your knife and put two holes in a cap like you were making a bong. Just like so:






Now it time to size up the straws, if you are using glass tubes take a wrench and break them up to the right size that you are going to need. I didnt measure this part so wing it. If you are using glass tubes grab some fine grit sandpaper and sand down the edges so you dont cut yourself when you wasted.

Now if you cap fits perfect thats wicked, however if its to big like mine was I added some padding to the bulb to make it fit nice and snug, You could also tape the cap to the bulb but its a pain in the ass to refill the vaporizer. 






Wash everything out just to make sure glass and everything doesnt get into your mouth, that would suck. You all finished to use this vaporizer put your dope inside the bottle put the lid on and light the bottom of the bulb. I made the mistake of waiting till it smoked and it stained my first vaporizer






I wrote this for our resident smoker I hope you enjoyed it... I am off to go find some glass tubes.


----------



## Dankdude (Jan 21, 2007)

I made this one before.... It don't work worth a shit. .... This used to be on the now defunct Overgrow.

But if you don't mind your weed tasting like burned popcorn, go ahead and try it.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Aug 28, 2007)

agreed. would rather smoke a bowl. (i have tried it before. didn't work so well, and took to long to acutally get a hit from)


----------



## timmay215 (Aug 28, 2007)

instead of just sticking the cap on, cut off the top of the bottle and tape it on so you can screw and unscrew the cap, i made one and it worked great, i was afraid the light was gonna blow up though


----------



## yellobes (Nov 10, 2007)

I was wondering how one would go about getting the mercury out of the really long fluorescents. MEGA VAPORIZER!!!


----------



## bozley2g (Nov 10, 2007)

Also tryed that before,burnt popcorn was a good way to explain that......uuuughhhwould rather smoke a bowl


----------



## zee (Nov 10, 2007)

How would something like this hold up against 2300F heat?


----------



## Kestas (Nov 11, 2007)

You can even use a white light bulb just pour salt in and shake.... How do I know this? Because my old roommate made a meth pipe that looked just like that I came home and tha bastard was shakeing salt in a light bulb. Needless to say he packed his shit a couple days later.


----------



## aattocchi (Nov 21, 2007)

The popcorn taste you are complaining about is because you are getting the weed too hot. I used a digital hotplate, but the surface area wasn't getting enough circulation. Maybe you could use a large metal screen. Put the screen inside the light bulb so your weed isn't directly touching the glass, and wind from the tube can circulate around it better. I prefer a joint, but would love to find an inexpensive efficient vaporizer. Any suggestions?


----------



## dirtyal1223 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just get a free one. freevapo.com


----------



## Foreverstoned (Nov 22, 2007)

I've used this before and I never had any problem. The key is to hold it over the flame until you start to see the smoke appear, once you do wait about 5 more seconds then gently swish it around and take a hit. You won't get much smoke but don't fret it will still get you way high off a small amount of marijuana. I used one like this when I had bronchitis and taking hits off my pipe were out of the question because my throat was already super sore these things work wonders IMO.


----------



## StellaBlue (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't think you should be heating the bulb so much as to create smoke, then your just burning weed no differant then smoking a bowl.


----------



## Foreverstoned (Nov 22, 2007)

Only wisps of smoke. Enough to vaporize the THC on the weed. Forgive me if it sounded like I meant wait until it like fills up with heavy smoke.


----------



## aattocchi (Nov 22, 2007)

dirtyal1223 said:


> Just get a free one. freevapo.com


 I do not think they are giving them away. Did you recieve one from this site? If so, how long did it take and what did you have to go through to get 1 for FREE(examples-Shipping, handling, serveys, etc.)? 

If I am going to end up paying for 1 I wouldn't want to buy it from someone claiming they are free. I would also hate to have to buy other things I do not need just to get a free vaporizer.

Please explain your reasons for reffering us to freevapo.com.


----------



## pencap (Nov 22, 2007)

Sounds like a Meth pipe to me....(I wouldnt know how to build one...although those large "pointed" x-mas type looking bulbs work better). Realy would like to know the principal behind a vaporizor, though....I'm sure theres more to it than a glass bowl..+ heat...
Looks to me like an inefficient pipe...Just my humble opinion~ prolly have beter luck with a cardboard paper towel roll, and some tin foil....but whadda I know??


----------



## weedz (Nov 23, 2007)

i have a digi-vap and i wouldn't trade it for anything no burnt popcorn taste just 100% THC. If Its Good it will dry the weed and turn it brown. Shitty ones turn the weed black 

Light Bulb = Meth Pipe


----------



## dRugged (Nov 23, 2007)

You know, this was the same position I was in. Didn't want to shuck out $150 on a decent vape, so I built my own for some time. I absolutely hated the impurity. I was still getting combustion, and even when I got the method down, it was still a terrible taste. But, I got a vaporwarez box and it was well worth it! Amazing purity and quality of vapor.


----------



## dirtyal1223 (Nov 24, 2007)

freevapo.com is totally legit. I got one before the site took a break ( I guess its on a break bc it says they will be giving away more soon). All they have you do is fill out a few offers that will pretty much just gve you a bunch of spam. So its a fair trade. Spam for a vaporizer. Shipping is free


----------



## aattocchi (Nov 25, 2007)

dirtyal1223 said:


> freevapo.com is totally legit. I got one before the site took a break ( I guess its on a break bc it says they will be giving away more soon). All they have you do is fill out a few offers that will pretty much just gve you a bunch of spam. So its a fair trade. Spam for a vaporizer. Shipping is free


 Thank you for clarifying a few things! So you just fill out surveys then, sounds good. I saw an offer for a free greenhouse, and after taking surveys for what felt like forever they wanted me to purchase like 20 different things. Needless to say I made one out of PVC pipe.

Do you have a picture or link so I can see the vaporizer they sent you?


----------



## pheonagirl (Jan 7, 2008)

zee-WHY would it need to stand up to 2300f heat?!?! thc vaporizes around 350f. hot plate vapos are junk, they incinerate the weed and you are still inhaling SMOKE! if your vape makes smoke it is not VAPORIZING. smoking a bowl or joint is cheaper, easier, more pleasant tasting and just as healthy as incinerating your weed in a hot plate unit. by the way-the DIY "vaporizer" shown here IS a meth pipe!


----------



## pheonagirl (Jan 7, 2008)

it is a little in depth but this is a good place to find out what vaporizing truly is and breaks down the different methods-which type works, which types don't and why. i found it very informative. i still can't afford to get one that REALLY works but now i won't be wasting my money on the less expensive ones that don't work.Vaporizing


----------



## anywhere311 (Jan 10, 2008)

wats da other straw for and wont da staw burn?


----------



## captnplanet (Apr 19, 2008)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+4]AmericanSmokeless.Com[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+4]The Ubie.Com[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+4]





[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## valuablevariable (Jun 4, 2008)

I got mine


----------



## swed420matt (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## strictlyrude (Sep 24, 2009)

just to clarify things, a meth pipe happens to be a vaporizer. not the other way around. I mean meth and ether were originally administered through vaporizers but on a completely different level. All I'm saying is the vape came before the meth heads being referred to. On a further note, I have an iolite and it's fucking great. runs off of butane, heats up in about 40 seconds, and stays at the perfect temp for my medicine up to two hours on one fill of butane. efficient as fuck or what? I used a light bulb vape like this one a couple months back and it tasted horrible. It's nice tasting what you want and not just butane or harsh chemicals that could still reside in your herbs.
-Take it easy


----------



## Solo08 (Sep 24, 2009)

i been pondering a way to make a vaporizer from one of those small ceramic personnal heaters. i dont know enough about vaporizers to know if its even possible though...lol


----------



## mastacheiff (Mar 13, 2010)

just tried it.... burnt popcorn seems to be a common thing. didnt have that vape taste of deliciousness, i feel like i just brought shame to sour diesel everywhere=[ so i hit thee bongg.


----------



## frosttyy (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.build-your-own-vaporizer.com/ there you go guys


----------



## Someonespants (Dec 2, 2011)

yellobes said:


> I was wondering how one would go about getting the mercury out of the really long fluorescents. MEGA VAPORIZER!!!


Hydrogen peroxide. Just pour it in and swish it around. It will take out all the mercury.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Or.... you could just buy one for about £15 or $20 from eBay instead of risking smoking/vaporizing mercury and/or other harmful substances along with your bud.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 10, 2014)

I've tried it and it wasn't that good so as said before; might as well get a vape of eBay for a couple of quid.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Mar 10, 2014)

And plus, it looks like a crack pipe. Probably has been mentioned already, but im not about to read this entire thread to fact check. Sorry.


----------

